# Neuer PC- was muss ich alles installieren?



## GrizZeL (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 
Bis jetzt hatte ich PCs auf denen alles schon betriebsbereit installiert war. Nun habe ich mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und muss daher alles selber aufspielen. Daher wollte ich mal Fragen, welche Installationen sind eigentlich notwendig? Brauche ich z.B. einen Treiber für mein Bios. Und wie installiere ich einen Treiber für den Chipsatz?
Könnte mir bitte jemand eine genaue Anleitung geben, was ich alles (in welcher Reihenfolge) installieren muss?  

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar. 

MfG


----------



## Heuamöbe (22. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du bereits ein Betriebssystem installiert hast würde ich mir erstmal die aktuellen Treiber von den jeweiligen Herstellerseiten laden und installieren. Dann intalliere ich mir immer erstmal so Basics wie den VLC Media Player, einen Vierenskanner und Firefox, aber da hat bestimmt jeder seine eigenen Favoriten.

Wenn Windows vorinstalliert ist, kann es aber auch sein, dass der Hersteller die Treiber schon aufgespielt hat.

mfg Heuamöbe


----------



## Marauder (22. Dezember 2010)

GrizZeL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bis jetzt hatte ich PCs auf denen alles schon betriebsbereit installiert war. Nun habe ich mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und muss daher alles selber aufspielen. Daher wollte ich mal Fragen, welche Installationen sind eigentlich notwendig? Brauche ich z.B. einen Treiber für mein Bios. Und wie installiere ich einen Treiber für den Chipsatz?
> Könnte mir bitte jemand eine genaue Anleitung geben, was ich alles (in welcher Reihenfolge) installieren muss?
> 
> ...


 
Für das BIOS braucht es "erstmal" kein Update, wenn der Rechner anstandslos bis zur Installation des Betriebssystems kommt. Im BIOS selber, solltest du, sofern unterstützt, den AHCI-Modus der Festplatte(n) aktivieren.

An welches Betriebssystem hast du überhaupt gedacht?

Grundsätzlich kann man grob die Reihenfolge:

-Betriebssystem
-Chipsatztreiber (bekommt man beim Hersteller des Mainboards, oder des Herstellers)
-Grafikkartentreiber (ebenfalls beim Hersteller zu bekommen)
-anschliessend übrige Treiber für Peripheriegeräte (Drucker u.a.)

einhalten.

Zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung empfiehlt es sich, nach Chipsatztreibern und Grafiktreibern jeweils einen Neustart durchzuführen, da diese beiden Treiber die "Eingeweide" der Installation darstellen.

P.S.: Die Treiber installieren sich in der Regel so gut wie vollständig von selbst.
Genaue Treiber können wir dir nicht nennen, weil wir deine Hardware nicht kennen.

MfG

Marauder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2010)

Zuerst mal Windows mit allen Updates, dann den Chipsatztreiber, LAN; Sound und Grafik ( die Treiber würde ich entsprechend der Chipsätze direkt vom Hersteller neu besorgen und einspielen ). Dann folgen meist AntiVirus, PDF Reader, Firewall, Browser usw. Wenn du es genauer wissen willst musst du die Hardware preisgeben und Vorlieben für Browser usw.


----------



## mmayr (22. Dezember 2010)

Du hast doch sicher CDs bei deine Hardware dabei!
Zuerst die Cd des Mainboards, dann die Cd der Grafikkarte. Anschließen Virenscanner, dann Internet einrichten. Dann kann schon nicht mehr alles schiefgehen. Anschließen installierst du die Programme, die du für wichtig hälst. Windows-Update natürlich auch durchführen!

Dadurch hast du zwar nicht die aktuellsten Treiber (die erhälst du über die Herstellerseite deiner Hardware), aber ich denke, das ist der einfachste Weg!


----------



## GrizZeL (23. Dezember 2010)

Danke erstmal für eure zahlreichen Antworten. 
@ Marauder: Also ich wollte mir Windows 7 Home Premium 64x Bit holen, da ich 4GB Arbeitsspeicher verwende. 

Ich denke mal ich kann ruhig die Treiber von den mitgelieferten CDs nehmen, da die Hardware noch recht neu ist. Bei meinem Mainboard (Asus Maximus III Gene) werden sicherlich die aktuellen Treiber noch vorhanden sein.
Bei der Grafikkarte ist es schon notwendig, den aktuellsten Treiber von der nVidia/ATI -Homepage herunterzuladen. Allerdings hab ich in meinem neuen PC die GTX570, da diese noch sehr neu ist, wird das nicht nötig sein. 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmal für die schnellen Antworten bei euch bedanken, habt mir sehr geholfen. 

MfG


----------



## PAN1X (31. Dezember 2010)

Eventuell auch zusätzliche Codec Packs. Ich empfehle das Windows 7-Codec Pack


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

ich empfehle das windows 7 code*c* pack 
MajorGeeks.com - Download Freeware and Shareware Computer Utilities.


----------

